# Best Gravity Dropper / adjustable seatpost



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey,

looking to upgrade for christmas and thinking that an adjustable seatpost would be sweet.

Anyone have experience with them/opinions on the best one?

thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm also looking for a recommendation...

Here's a thread for the Specialized one:
http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/specialized-command-post-blacklite-703911.html


----------



## linger (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a KS 900. It died in 6 months (does not stay up fully).
So my recommendation is a non-recommendation.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I like my GD and have so since the year they came out. I did break my original but GD replaced it with an improved version--They have greatly improved their product. I give high merits to Gravity dropper.

I have the single position, 3" drop with remote. Although I know many who don't use the remote, I can't see having to reach under my seat to release it because half the time I use mine, I'm in the position where I can't remove my hands from the bar to activate it.


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

I've had my gravity dropper for 5 years. It took a conversation with the owner (very nice guy as I recall) and some adjustments at first. It's been trouble free and works flawlessly to this day ever since.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

I started with a CrankBrothers Joplin last year... a bit of side-to-side play now, but works fine otherwise.
I really like the ability to adjust anywhere I want.
Went to fix the remote today and realized that piece of "extra cable housing" I found in the shop recently during a mad cleaning period... was the housing for my remote cable!:madman:

Now I have to get another... 


I have the Specialized Command Post (last year's model) on my FSR Expert 29er.
It's alright, but I only get three levels and they are preset for me.
I was losing 'command' of my post recently and it turns out the cable was especially crappy inside, so that got replaced and it works just fine now.

I was thinking of the RockShox next.
I've actually heard many good things about the Gravity Dropper, so I may look into that.

I wouldn't buy another Joplin, although I think they were supposed to have fixed the wiggle... or at least made it less of an issue.
Outside of the wiggle... it's been a good post, and it's way easy to do maintenance on.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Why is it that these dropper post threads just do not go anywhere? could it be because there are no really good ones yet? Are they all so inconsistent in their operation that we have continued inconsistency in these responses? I am still gonna wait until I am convinced that the outlay will validate the undoubted usefulness of the items when put alongside this inconsistency. Looking forward to the Fox...


----------



## nickelbolt (Apr 16, 2007)

When's the Fox DOSS coming out?


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

I have two gd's. At first they seem overpriced for the deliberately simple design, but after several years using them they have proven to me that _simpler is better_ when it comes to dropper posts. Long term durability has been excellent with customer service to match.


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

+1 on the simple Gravity Dropper. It just works. With very little maintenance.


----------



## DianeWong (Jun 5, 2007)

I've had my GD Turbo for over a year with no problems.


----------



## Just Another Tom (Mar 11, 2011)

Another vote for GD turbo.
Just use a v-brake noodle to help with the silly cable routing.


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll tell you what it's not: RockShox Reverb = total POS. Mine held air for a whopping 1.5 rides.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Ive got a Joplin and it works as advertised for me. It has a tiny bit of side to side play (like, maybe 1/4 inch) but I never notice it while riding, only if i am messing with the bike and happen to grab the bike by the saddle. definitely would recommend.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Avoid the Reverb. The hose nipple on the post shear off way too easily.

It seems the GD's have a sound, sturdy design built for the long haul.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Seems that pretty much everything has a downside so far. Every make has its promoters and detractors, with the GD seemingly edging the field so far. The Reverb comments are worrying, since that has had mainly good reviews in the press. Still gonna wait for the Fox tho myself...
BTW, I cannot imagine myself putting up with any side-to-side play in the saddle as in the Joplin described above. I like a good firm seat!


----------



## helidave (Apr 29, 2009)

If you want one that will work great for years and years, get a Gravity Dropper.

If you want one that looks cool, and will break after a month, get anything else.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

My negative comment about the Reverb's nipple/hose connector under the saddle breaking easily is based on seeing them coming into the shop quite frequently with the sheared off cable dangling and 2.5wt oil all over the place. The owners often didn't even know how/when it happened. A Camelbak buckle stuck behind your back, a slight tug and, snap, off it goes.

Right when they came out we ourselves weren't yet aware of the issue and actually broke one or two just wrenching on the bikes. I don't know if RockShox have addressed the issue in current models as we haven't fixed any recently, but it would take a much stronger nipple or a complete redesign for me to want one. 

Besides this durability issue it also seems like a hydraulic/pneumatic post is a complicated solution when simple springs work really good. Unlike shocks there's no need for intricate dampening features and weight dependent feedback.


----------



## kingbozo (Jan 31, 2004)

rockerc said:


> BTW, I cannot imagine myself putting up with any side-to-side play in the saddle as in the Joplin described above. I like a good firm seat!


FWIW, I had a USE suspension seatpost back in the day that had a little side to side slop. The thing is I never noticed it when I was actually riding.


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

X-FUSION HILO

I bought mine a year ago - its a silent winner!

Pros: No side to side or rotational movement, no noise rattles or un-commanded compression, hydraulically controlled, infinite adjustment (drop and stop where you want), air sprung, remote or lever actuated (both types come with original purchase), actuation sounds solid like compressing your forx.

Cons: When compressed post will remain down, but does not lock down. When actuated from compressed to extended, post rises a bit slow and is so quiet you don't hear it top out. Seat adjustment screw must be torqued to MAX or will allow your seat to pitch forward or aft. I've had to add a little air-psi to the spring after 12 months.

I'm using the remote lever and very pleased with this post. Its been 100% reliable. Yeah - I'd buy it again.

P.S. this pic was from about a year ago - its not quite so new and shiny anymore.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Avoid the Reverb. The hose nipple on the post shear off way too easily.
> 
> It seems the GD's have a sound, sturdy design built for the long haul.


From what I have been reading, this issue has been resolved...they beefed up that nipple.

I have had my KS i950r for over a year now...but it's only been on my bike for a few months. Great when it works but I have had to send it back a few times...this time it has just sat in my closet till I get off my ass and send it off to California...blarg.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Make it 6 inches of travel and an ergonomic lever that copies KS's lockon design and I'd buy the gravity dropper in a heartbeat. Heck, just give me a good lever for now.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah a winning post for me will be infinitely adjustable, 6" of travel, a micro adjust dual bolt head, seat collar attachment to get away from the huge loop of cable...but MOST OF ALL....please make it RELIABLE and easy to fix...please...please...please...


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been using a Reverb for about 6 months no problem and a clyde at 230#, never have had to bleed it even after cutting the hose for length following video from SRAM on youtube. Comes up every time nice and quick, infinite adjust. Have the 385mm on a RIP9.

I can see some nipple breakage happening if someone dropped the seat and smacked it one the seatpost clamp. The some cable guides that come with the post to keep everything aimed right.


----------



## SparxFlyer (Dec 29, 2010)

*This topic was in the "General" forum 2 weeks ago...*

Check out the "General" forum for more opinions / stories.

Overall, I've been pretty happy with my KS 900R. Mine is a 2010 30.9 mm model with 5 inches adjustment and I have around 780 km on it, almost all from this year. I love the infinite adjustability and the clearance it gives me for going faster on the downs.

From the get go it often needed a bump with my butt to get it to lift back up, but an inexpensive service at the LBS (increase lube & more pressure in air chamber) has taken care of that. One other annoyance is the seat rail system which seems prone to letting the saddle move a bit.

On the plus side, the thing appears to be bomb proof. I have bent the rails on two seats, once upward (you don't want to know about the bruising on that one!) and thus far it has no play or other issues.

Highly recommended...

Sparx


----------



## Erik (Jan 13, 2004)

*Original Gravity Dropper*

I have two of them on two of my bikes. One for 5 years, one for 6. One I have done nothing other than clean and lube them for the most part.

I did have a warranty issue on one of them after Three Years hard use where the lower sleeve cracked at the top. They basically gave me a whole new Dropper for free. I did not expect that, I figured it was my heavy carcass and sloppy riding that was to blame.

So yeah, maybe they aren't the newest and sexiest kids on the block, but they've been there and they've been rock solid reliable and have worked for me, as advertised, for basically all that time. Plus they are made here in the good old USA.

The one time one of them did fail, GD made it up to me above and beyond the call.

I'm not blindly loyal, if something better comes along, I'll go with it. But I've seen many other designs come and go, and mostly break a lot. So for now, I wouldn't run anything else.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I have one of the early Maverick posts and I love it. A bit of side-to-side rotation but I never notice it. No remote but I can deal with it. These are great for classic New England with lots of steep ups and steep downs.


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

Really like the RockShox Reverb I got a few weeks ago. Solid and works very well. Not sure about nipples or overall reliability since I only have five hours on it.

It's what the shop I go to prefers. They've had good luck with them.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Add me to the Gravity Dropper camp. I've a 3" drop model that's going on 4 years old. Just clean and regrease, and it's solid. So good, I just bought a new Gravity Dropper for my Canfield Yelli Screamy.


----------



## r26loki (Sep 24, 2009)

BLACX seat post work for me :thumbsup:


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

r26loki said:


> BLACX seat post work for me :thumbsup:


I would love to know more about the Blacx post. Do you have the newest version? How long have you had it?


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

kingbozo said:


> FWIW, I had a USE suspension seatpost back in the day that had a little side to side slop. The thing is I never noticed it when I was actually riding.


+1. Same experience.

I recently received a Joplin as a gift, mounted but have not used it yet. If it develops play, I'm not too worried it will be a big deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgf2 (Oct 13, 2005)

i've got a joplin 4in version and i love it , this is my second season on it. i don't know why people keep mentioning that side by side play. Mine barely moves to the side and i don't notice it riding. What I don't like about it is you can't lift your bike by the seat when its lowered. You'd be suprised how often you lift your bike by the seat... Mine's been sent to CB once, i blew a seal at the end of last season, they had it patched up and shipped back to me within a week (cost me $10 shipping). Great expierence with the customer service. 

I'll never ride my trail bike again without one of these posts.


----------



## melonheaded (Aug 30, 2011)

I have been using a Gravity Dropper Turbo for about six months now and it is still as tight as when it was new, and has needed only a bit of lube in the post pin. I am 110kg and 195cm tall, so I have been giving the 27.2mm dia. 425mm post a hard time, and it has not even looked like failing. I fully expect it to last for years with only minor maintemance. I did lots of research before I decided on the GD post, and it was the fact that every hydraulic post I read about failed regularly. The GD post uses only a coil spring.....no air or oil. so there is very little to go wrong. I would not consider using a hydraulic or pneumatic seat post until it is proven that someone can make one that is as reliable as the Gravity Dropper.


----------



## SaddlePost (Dec 31, 2011)

I've had a kindshock i950r for about 6 months, and so far it has been excellent. I use it on my burly all mountain bike.

Pros: No side-to-side play, smooth actuation, infinite adjustment and 5" of travel. It looks awesome as well. You don't have to worry about being smashed in the privates when you raise the seat.

Cons: It's expensive, and the remote lever is occasionally sticky.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

helidave said:


> If you want one that will work great for years and years, get a Gravity Dropper.
> 
> If you want one that looks cool, and will break after a month, get anything else.


1) Hopefully, Gravity Dropper will make an offset seatpost someday... until then, I'll look elsewhere.
2) I've been riding 2 KS seatposts on two different bikes for more than one year without a problem.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I've had my KS 900 for about 5 months I 've had to make a cable adjustment once. I lost the lever off the post and SK had one in the mail to me the next day for free.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

rockerc said:


> Why is it that these dropper post threads just do not go anywhere? could it be because there are no really good ones yet? Are they all so inconsistent in their operation that we have continued inconsistency in these responses? I am still gonna wait until I am convinced that the outlay will validate the undoubted usefulness of the items when put alongside this inconsistency. Looking forward to the Fox...


It is because overall it is just a bunch of people who either complain or say things are peachy. I have a joplin 4 myself and fall into the peachy camp.

I would say the ultimate post would be hydraulic (lighter and infinitely adjustable in its range compared to mechanical posts), have the actuator on the bottom so the cable doesn't move up and down (like some mechanical ones), have little side to side play, rotation etc. Whenever that happens it will be nice.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

sxotty said:


> It is because overall it is just a bunch of people who either complain or say things are peachy. I have a joplin 4 myself and fall into the peachy camp.
> 
> I would say the ultimate post would be hydraulic (lighter and infinitely adjustable in its range compared to mechanical posts), have the actuator on the bottom so the cable doesn't move up and down (like some mechanical ones), have little side to side play, rotation etc. Whenever that happens it will be nice.


Well put :thumbsup:


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*go old school*



or not


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

KS i900r for me. Going on 16 months of pretty solid use, and absolutely zero maintenance.

Works perfectly 99% of the time, occasionally locking in place for a few tries (this has happened a total of 3 times), and lately I've had to squeeze my legs together around the seat and pull-up to extend it out to it's full length.

Considering the lack of maintenance, or care for that matter, I'm more than happy with it - best $190 I've spent in a long time. Plus when the time comes, there's a thread around here explaining how I can service it myself which will fix the paltry number of probs I've experienced so far.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

mtnryder56 said:


> Hey,
> 
> looking to upgrade for christmas and thinking that an adjustable seatpost would be sweet.
> 
> ...


IMO, the gravity dropper is the way to go, simply due to it proven track record. You hear a lot of talk about how complicated and unreliable dropper posts are. Sort of odd, when the the original one, while not terribly sexy, light, or feature packed, does the job and IS very reliable. Mine is ~6.5 years old. Snapped the original shaft about a year and a half into it, they replaced it free with the newer re-designed shaft (even though it was out of warranty), and it has worked flawlessly for the last 5 years. Next to zero maintenance required. CS is benchmark quality, truly outstanding.

I do like the features that some of the other posts are offering, but I really do not think that infinite adjust-ability is that important. Mine has a 1" and full drop, and that seems fine. I also don't mind tapping it with my butt to get it to come up again. If one of the other droppers with better features proves to be as maintenance and trouble free as the GD, I would consider one if this one ever goes.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

rockerc said:


> Are they all so inconsistent in their operation that we have continued inconsistency in these responses?


GDs are very consistent. How many times do you hear about failures? Pretty rarely.


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ended up getting a Rockshox Reverb with 400mm of adjustability. It was very easy to setup, plug and play type of deal. I am 5'11" and it is on my Trance X. I feel like I should have gone 300mm, as the 400mm is almost too much adjustability. But I am very happy with the performance. Totally changes how you can attack the trail, as far as being able to have the seat height correct for every section, without having to stop.

As an aside, I was spent after my first ride on my normal weekday loop. Normally I stop 3 times to adjust my seat height. With the Reverb, I didn't stop during the entire ride, and at the end I was literally totally spent from not resting at all and being able to ride some sections alot faster/more aggressive due to my correct seat height for that section. So I guess it helps your fitness also

Really enjoying the purchase so far and highly recommended mod.


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

Are the Gravity Dropper and KS 272's the only ones that will fit a 30.0 seat tube(with a shim of course)?


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

I sure like the design of the new CrankBros Kronolog where the cable no longer moves up and down with the seat. My Joplin 3 is so sweet . . . when it works. Every few months, it gets soft and bouncy instead of locked. It is no biggie at first, feels like a little extra suspension, I just adjust the post higher to get it to the correct height when firm. But I have to do that over and over until the Minimum Insertion point is reached. This happened again recently, I rebuilt it, but it is now a spongy mess. Inocrrect oil quanity, probably, but I'm really tired of it. 

I'm hoping the new CB Kronolog would be more reliable because they learnded from the Joplin. Anyone have experience with it?

Or the Fox? 

I really want the infinite adjustability and remote control. After reliability, those are top criteria for me.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

MultiRider said:


> I sure like the design of the new CrankBros Kronolog where the cable no longer moves up and down with the seat. My Joplin 3 is so sweet . . . when it works. Every few months, it gets soft and bouncy instead of locked. It is no biggie at first, feels like a little extra suspension, I just adjust the post higher to get it to the correct height when firm. But I have to do that over and over until the Minimum Insertion point is reached. This happened again recently, I rebuilt it, but it is now a spongy mess. Inocrrect oil quanity, probably, but I'm really tired of it.
> 
> I'm hoping the new CB Kronolog would be more reliable because they learnded from the Joplin. Anyone have experience with it?
> 
> ...


 The gravity droppers have always had a fixed location for the cable if that's a deal breaker for you, I personally don't like the drooping cables on all these other designs not to mention the increased maintenance.


----------



## LarryLongtravel (May 16, 2012)

Have had a Reverb for about a year with no problems.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Just started riding my Gravity Dropper this season. Simple design and reliable, also easy to operate. You do need to clean and lube it every 4-5 weeks or it creaks. Mine rattles a bit when you're descending out of the seat. 

Also - bottom end of the dropper post has an open allen hole. If the bottom of your seat tube is open like on my stumpjumper, don't flip the bike upside down to hose it off. You'll fill the dropper post with dirt & water which is a PITA to get out LOL.


----------



## xr600 (Sep 15, 2005)

The Gravity dropper may be great for lightweight and smooth riders, but for safety reasons, all heavier riders in particular should read the reviews below from the chain reaction website (the longer review being mine).:nono:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anonymous from United Kingdom Owner 12 May 2012 21:37


also broke mine in a similar way to C M. also did not replace it and stuck with a standard seatpost. am giving it 3 stars as they are probably good for lighter riders who want a simple seat post. but as im 95kg it didnt really work for me.


Was this review helpful to you? YES NO


C M from United Kingdom Owner 26 March 2012 20:29

WARNING! The top inner post snapped clean off on my GD descender the other day, while literally riding slowly along on the pavement. It was about a year old but had hardly been used, and seen virtually no proper mtb use yet. Unfortunately, in my honest opinion, the post is just not strong enough for any rider over maybe 13 stone in full riding gear. On inspection, it turns out that the top half of the post (which snapped) is a very thin shaft of solid aluminium. It snapped off right at the middle hole which accepts the locating pin, used in height adjustment, (an obvious weak point in a thin shaft of solid aluminium). The pin was not located at this hole at the time of snapping, the saddle was at full height. This design will occur across the GD range, so heavier riders should realise that this post is just not suitable for them. For this particular design to be strong enough for riders over 13 stone (that is, while in riding gear with backpack), the top (telescoping) part of the post needs to be made from tubular steel (I noticed that the solid aluminium shaft was not even very light, so had no place in the design of the post). From my point of view, I had a very lucky near miss, and will not replace the broken part (available at £49, but currently out of stock ! NOW THERE'S A SIGN OF A BADLY NEEDED PRODUCT RECALL!). I will instead cut my losses. This is a shame, because I was sold on the idea of a height adjustable post, just like everyone who uses one. However I could never trust my life to this one again, and I would now also be reluctant to try even another brand, until recommended as safe in the long term by other rides. And even then, I would need to drop at least 2 stone first.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

You know I thought the moving cable would be a huge PITA. I got the joplin as a present even though I had planned to wait for kronolog. Turns out the cable movement doesn't bother me at all actually. I did put an innertube around the post though to keep junk out. It has been perfect since Christmas. Crosses fingers.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

xr600 said:


> The Gravity dropper may be great for lightweight and smooth riders, but for safety reasons, all heavier riders in particular should read the reviews below from the chain reaction website (the longer review being mine).:nono:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Anonymous from United Kingdom Owner 12 May 2012 21:37
> ...


 Maybe there might be an issue for clydes or it was an manufacturing anomaly. My older of two GDs is over 6 years old now and I use it on my freeride bike, I weigh about 185lbs nekkid and it hasn't given me a hint of trouble.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

4 + year old gravity dropper here, cable has not been even replaced yet, I did have to buy a $5 rebuild kit for it, directly from Gravity Dropper, a couple of shims and 2 rail guide parts. Considering how much I use it, I consider this outstanding service and usability. Nothing was broken, just a little bit worn and in need of replacement.


----------



## GarryB73 (May 27, 2012)

Got the reverb on both bikes and not had any problems.


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

somewhat related:
Tech Tuesday - Gravity Dropper Rebuild - Pinkbike


----------

